# Winchester 12 Gauge 3-1/2" Shells: $30 for 50



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Winchester XPERT High Velocity Steel Shot shotgun Shells
12 gauge, 3-1/2", 1625 velocity, 1-1/4 oz., 2 Shot
Two - 25 ct. boxes
$30 for both!
Text me if interested - 513-328-4550
Twinsburg, OH


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Price Drop!


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

Super G said:


> Price Drop!


I texted you back on the 27th.......Check your phone or the number you posted


----------

